# New 2 story Enclosure =) LOTS OF PICS



## jackiems (Jun 15, 2012)

My Boyfriend with help from my dad and alittle from me  built this 2 story enclosure for our 3 RTs 

they started last sunday and finally finished today, we still have it outside drying out so any odors left go away hehe
its been outside for 2 days drying so im hoping its good for tomorrow when we finally bring it home to the tortoises,

let me know what you guys think

also if it was your enclosure how you would furnish it! hehe im interesting in hearing peoples opinions

Here are the pics of the process and the finished product

ENJOY!







































The final Product, the plastic will come off the plexiglass hehe


----------



## dmarcus (Jun 15, 2012)

Great job, looks like a lot of hard work went into building it..


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow. That is a very helpful photo series of your construction process.
Looks great!

How about-
Substrate like topsoil or coir on the bottom level (is it waterproof or do you need to line it?).
Throw in a rock or small log to climb over. A potted plant like a Spider plant in the corner.

Perhaps a shallow tray with a piece of slate in part of the upper level for feeding and easy clean up later, some Cypress mulch in the rest of that area?

You can use the anti skid strips (purchase by the foot at places like ACE hardware) on the ramp. Helps keep their nails trimmed.

I am sure it will look good no matter what you decide!


----------



## jackiems (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks for the tips!


----------



## madpanda331 (Jun 15, 2012)

lynnedit said:


> How about-
> Substrate like topsoil or coir on the bottom level (is it waterproof or do you need to line it?).



Hello

Im the Boyfriend! my name is Victor by the way haha we are still trying to decide if we want to waterproof it or line it i think waterproofing would be nice but at the same time linning it would make cleanup a breeze

So its still up in the air


----------



## cljohnson (Jun 15, 2012)

Beautiful work I think they earned that Dos Equis.


----------



## madpanda331 (Jun 16, 2012)

cljohnson said:


> Beautiful work I think they earned that Dos Equis.



Thanks! we had a few of the throughout the week hehe


----------



## yuri2012 (Jun 16, 2012)

Well done. One of the few "cosmetically eye-appealing" homemade enclosures out there! Good job! Style for the home AND comfort for the tortoise


----------



## JoesMum (Jun 16, 2012)

It looks amazing! 

I only have one slight concern... are the sides of the ramp high enough to prevent diving attempts?


----------



## Blakem (Jun 16, 2012)

Saving this as one of my favorites! Job well done!


----------



## madpanda331 (Jun 16, 2012)

JoesMum said:


> It looks amazing!
> 
> I only have one slight concern... are the sides of the ramp high enough to prevent diving attempts?



we will find out!! i wanted to make it abit taller but thats what we had left of the wood at the time, if it becomes a problem im going to have to put something abit taller =)


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jun 16, 2012)

Thats just awesome!!! I'm sure they will love it.


----------



## wellington (Jun 16, 2012)

Its a beautiful table. Stained my favorite. In fact it would fit into my decor very nicely


----------



## jackiems (Jun 18, 2012)

Thanks for comments! They worked really hard! and my tortoises are enjoying their home!


----------



## Zamric (Jun 18, 2012)

It looks really GREAT!

My suggestion, Put a border around the hole in the top layer so your Torts have access to the top of the ramp ONLY! 

It will keep them from walking into the hole and *dropping* onto the ramp


----------



## lynnedit (Jun 18, 2012)

Need to see pics of your tortoises in their home!!!!!!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Jun 18, 2012)




----------



## jackiems (Jul 6, 2012)

Sorry I been a little busy with work, but I will put pictures up tomorrow : )


----------



## alben909 (Jul 6, 2012)

Great job


----------



## tyguy35 (Jul 6, 2012)

What kind of would did you use. Im looking to build and i really dont know what to use. looks very nice though great work


----------



## RonHays (Jul 7, 2012)

Nice enclosure!


----------



## slowpoke (Jul 7, 2012)

what are you doing for lighting ? (didnt see it in the pics)


----------



## jackiems (Jul 7, 2012)

tyguy35 said:


> What kind of would did you use. Im looking to build and i really dont know what to use. looks very nice though great work



We used regular plywood and 1x1s just make sure u get a few good coats on it to seal the wood good and make it look good




slowpoke said:


> what are you doing for lighting ? (didnt see it in the pics)



Lighting is all set up now haha we got a mercury vapor bulb at the top and we installed a heat lamp and a plant accent light on the bottom, the heat lap will soon be replaced for a mercury vapor bulb so they get UVB upstairs and downstairs  

We got a little lazy today and didn't get to take good pics, for sure tomorrow expect lots of pics of the set up


----------



## madpanda331 (Jul 8, 2012)

*Picture Update!*

Here is the pictures everyone has been asking for! haha

Here is the first day we set up the enclosure















Here it is as of today, I squeezed in a few pics of the little guys!


















a close up of Leo






and Ralph!






























































a close up of leo again =)









Ralph again! hehe









Lighting
the first one is a plant accent light from lowes
the second is a heat lamp, this one will be changed for a mercury 
vapor bulb soon
the third is a mercury vapor bulb 













Going down the ramp!! =)









Hope you all like the pics!!!
got an interesting idea let me know! haha


----------



## jackiems (Jul 9, 2012)

Pictures are up!


----------



## cfwinged1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nicely done!!!


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Jul 9, 2012)

They are in tort heaven right now.


----------



## lynnedit (Jul 9, 2012)

Very nice! Ralph is very photogenic. Perhaps you only need one MVB, lighting looks pretty good!


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jul 9, 2012)

That is a very nice enclosure! What exactly is holding the plexi in place?


----------



## Vishnu2 (Jul 9, 2012)

I would put something on the actual ramp so they feel more secure going down. But, it's beautiful.


----------



## l0velesly (Jul 10, 2012)

Nice job! The enclosure turned out great and your torts look happy!


----------



## jackiems (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks everyone!!!! I hope my RT are happy!!!!


----------



## madpanda331 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mgridgaway said:


> That is a very nice enclosure! What exactly is holding the plexi in place?



We put a groove on the wood so the plexi fits right in the middle of the wood, its literally wedged on there, 




Vishnu2 said:


> I would put something on the actual ramp so they feel more secure going down. But, it's beautiful.



They currently have some grip tape but I have noticed sometimes they have some difficulties going down, 
Im thinking of what im going to put to make the way down easier on them 

Leo and Ralph seem to like the way down because they constantly keep going up and down, I caught leo going up and down a few times the other day seemed like he was having fun hehe


----------



## Mgridgaway (Jul 10, 2012)

For my own knowledge, how did you put the groove in the wood? Any special tool? I'm trying to get ideas for my new enclosure and windows fronts sounds good.


----------



## jackiems (Jul 10, 2012)

Mgridgaway said:


> For my own knowledge, how did you put the groove in the wood? Any special tool? I'm trying to get ideas for my new enclosure and windows fronts sounds good.



We used a table router pretty much make the groove in the center of all your frame pieces I will get a few pics of the windows for you


----------



## slowpoke (Jul 11, 2012)

looks great


----------



## austinSOLO (Jul 12, 2012)

very good work! what is the estimate cost? i'd like to build one my self


----------



## madpanda331 (Jul 12, 2012)

austinSOLO said:


> very good work! what is the estimate cost? i'd like to build one my self



We spent around 100 dollars I think, and we ended up with almost a full sheet of plywood left over, so just makes your cuts very accurate and your cost should be around 80


----------

